# matching Bosch router to PD guide bushings.



## drtimdc (Dec 18, 2009)

'I have a bosch 1617/1618 router with a fixed and plunge base, and a router table. I recently purchased a rockler dovetail jig. It comes with a brass PC style guide bushing that doesn't fit my Bosch router, and I really can;t use the jig with out the guide bushing. I have a turnlock guide bushing set with its own baseplate that I got with a signmaking kit, but the "collar" on those are too deep to use with the dovetail jig. I see that Bosch makes their own guide bushing kit, but have read some reviews that indicate they aren't so hot. There also seems to be an adapter tht allows you to use the PC style bushings in your Bosch faceplate. Is this possible? It seems to be the easiest/cheapest/best solution, but I'm not sure what I'm seeing re: that adapter, there isn't much info with it online.:shout:


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

I have the 1617 also and I don't have any problems with the Bosch guides, unlike some reports. Also, I use the Bosch P-C adapter with no trouble at all. You just have to make sure your base is centered when installing, and for that, you need to buy a centering pin that, in my experience, is just used the first time, and never again. Unless you swap bases from time to time.
When you get all set up, how about a report on the Rockler dovetail jig? I've been looking at that one for quite some time and most reviews always tend to suggest that you get a Leigh, or Omnijig.
Good luck and,,,,,,welcome to the forum.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

drtimdc said:


> 'I have a bosch 1617/1618 router with a fixed and plunge base, and a router table. I recently purchased a rockler dovetail jig. It comes with a brass PC style guide bushing that doesn't fit my Bosch router, and I really can;t use the jig with out the guide bushing. I have a turnlock guide bushing set with its own baseplate that I got with a signmaking kit, but the "collar" on those are too deep to use with the dovetail jig. I see that Bosch makes their own guide bushing kit, but have read some reviews that indicate they aren't so hot. There also seems to be an adapter tht allows you to use the PC style bushings in your Bosch faceplate. Is this possible? It seems to be the easiest/cheapest/best solution, but I'm not sure what I'm seeing re: that adapter, there isn't much info with it online.:shout:


Hi Tim, Welcome to the forum.
If that is a Milescraft turnlock system you should have gotten a turnlock insert with just the reliefs for PC style bushings. I just installed the bushing that came with the jig into the "universal" insert, and centered it on the router.
One point about the Milescraft base plate is that it is a 7" plate and the jig instructions and references to the stop bar setup are based on the PC 6" plate. The instructions do have a formula for setting up the stop bar using a different size plate but they just get you in the ballpark.:wacko:
Hope this helps.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tim, you will find that the PC adaptor is the charm. This allows you to use not only guide bushings but hole reducing bushings as well. The first couple times you use the attachment it will seem strange, but in no time you will rout a job, flip the lever and have the bushing out of the way and be on to the next task. The Bosch steel bushings are designed to handle the rough service of construction. I use both types and am pleased with the performance.


----------



## hstreitegg (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi drtimdc,

I had the same question. Bosch told me the adapter RA1100 will solve the problem.

Glad to help

Horst


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Tim:

Welcome to the forums.

I have used the adapter subbase from Lee Valley Tools (Lee Valley Tools - Important Announcement) to mount the PC style bushings to my 1617. Just another option.

Cassandra


----------

